# ~Our 1st Kidding~ Avery Had a Buckling!!! 4/30! New pics



## DouglasPeeps (Jan 26, 2011)

These are my sweet girls!  Can't wait for kidding to commence.....though we still have a while to wait.  I thought it would be fun to take pictures of them every couple of weeks to "see" their progress!  

Annabelle (left) & Avery (right)











~Annabelle, due date 4/5





~Avery, due date 4/27


----------



## glenolam (Jan 26, 2011)

You'd better hide that solid-eared doe from Roll! 

Beautiful girls!  When are they due?  ETA - DUH..you put their due dates by their pics!


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> You'd better hide that solid-eared doe from Roll!


   but true


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 26, 2011)

They are cute.   Good luck with your kidding.  Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jan 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> glenolam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  I LOVE that she has solid ears!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

Very cute girls!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 26, 2011)

I love their colors!! Good luck!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 26, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

I wouldn't steal his goat....I just have ear envy. 

Very pretty girls!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  We are excited!!! 

Here is a picture of the buck that they were both bred to.  Isn't he grand?!?!  This picture was taken last spring, so he has matured since then!  Can't wait to see the babies we get from him!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 30, 2011)

He's cute!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Feb 10, 2011)

New pictures of my girls taken today!  

Annabelle






Avery





From now on I am going to take pictures of them on the milking stand.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 10, 2011)

You really have some pretty flashy girls. Love the colors! 

Tracy


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 11, 2011)

Pretty girls!!     All the best for your kiddings!!!  

Shes eyeballing that barrell full of feed huh!!!!    Funny!!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Feb 11, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Pretty girls!!     All the best for your kiddings!!!
> 
> Shes eyeballing that barrell full of feed huh!!!!    Funny!!!


Thank you!  

Yes, she is!  Aren't goats funny??  They run right up on the milking stand and stare......  so cute!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Feb 22, 2011)

New pictures of my girls!  We are really starting to notice Annabelle's belly growing!

Annabelle!!  5 weeks until she is due!  Can't wait!






Avery!!  8 weeks until she is due!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 22, 2011)

oh!!! they are soooo pretty!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Feb 22, 2011)

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> oh!!! they are soooo pretty!


Ahhh, thank you!  We are certainly enjoying them!  Can't wait to see the "color variety" on their kids!!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, we are getting close to kidding.....at least for Annabelle!  3 weeks!  
Today I gave my first shots (the vet had done them previously).  It went just fine.....not my favorite thing to do, but....it's done, at least for this round!   
Here are some new pictures of the girls!  Pssst.....we now have an udder on Annabelle!  

Annabelle, 3 weeks left!!!










Avery (due 4/27)


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 10, 2011)

How exciting......  It is going to be a fun wait.  I wish you healthy babies and uneventful deliveries.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

Hoping for a safe and happy kidding!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 10, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> How exciting......  It is going to be a fun wait.  I wish you healthy babies and uneventful deliveries.


Thank you......me too!!!  It is so hard to wait!!!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 10, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Hoping for a safe and happy kidding!


Thank you so much!!!  Lots of watching and waiting going on here!  LOL!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need bigger containers of popcorn for this wait... 

  perhaps some pizza?


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 16, 2011)

New pictures of my girls!  Kidding is creeping up on us S-L-O-W-L-Y!!!  


Annabelle, 2 weeks until due






Avery, 5-6 weeks until due


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 28, 2011)

Today is day 143!    We are getting so close to kidding!  Here are a couple of pictures of Annabelle today!











Avery isn't due until the end of April.  We have really just started to notice some growth in her belly and now an udder too!  











They are both FF.  We are so excited!!!


----------



## kasey08 (Mar 28, 2011)

AWWW cant wait to see the babies!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 28, 2011)

Its exciting!! All the best for them!! Hope they do great for you!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 28, 2011)

BET YOU GET SOME PRETTY KIDS WITH THEM!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 145 today!  

Annabelle is looking nice and round. Her ligs are really loose.


----------



## christy_was_here (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay babies!   I hope things go uneventfully when the kids start comin!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 31, 2011)

Day 146.  Hmmmm.  Not sure if Annabelle is just messing with us or not, but she has been off today.  pawing, laying down, stretching, yawning, standing up, repeat, repeat, repeat...........all morning.


----------



## wannacow (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

wish my little Cali would give some tiny sign of starting labor.
 Hoping for *DOELINGS!!!* {for you and for me}


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 31, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> wish my little Cali would give some tiny sign of starting labor.
> Hoping for *DOELINGS!!!* {for you and for me}


Oh yes!!!   wishing and hoping and praying for Doelings for you and me!!!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 31, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> Day 146.  Hmmmm.  Not sure if Annabelle is just messing with us or not, but she has been off today.  pawing, laying down, stretching, yawning, standing up, repeat, repeat, repeat...........all morning.


She's getting ready!!!

Or ....goats=liars.  Remember the doe code.  She could be messing with ya.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 31, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> DouglasPeeps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I have been wondering if she has been messing with me ALL day!  She has now decided that she needs to eat!  So........looks like I will be running back and forth to the barn all night!  LOL!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 1, 2011)

Here are a couple of new pictures from today!  My poor Annabelle is looking huge!  She also looks pretty crabby in a couple of these!  lol!  Avery is our other doe.  She isn't due until the end of April.


----------



## themrslove (Apr 1, 2011)

Hahah she DOES look crabby.  I suppose I would be too if I was big and fat and about to pop!  Ha!

 Praying for doelings and waiting for pics when she finally delivers!


----------



## kasey08 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah I know how she feels at about 8 months I was like come on!!! Cant wait for baby pics!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't tell my goats that I said this.....but I think that today is the day!   LOL! Shhhhhhh, I mean it, don't tell them.  You should see the trail that we have blazed going back and forth to the barn.  Seriously, when you make 20 trips a day the last three days.....there is a defined path!    Excuse me while I go back out and check on the goats.........


----------



## kasey08 (Apr 3, 2011)

Haha I would do the same


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 3, 2011)

Let's go girls!!!!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 6, 2011)

Today is day 152.  No babies yet.  The last day or so Annabelle has been so affectionate with us.  She has always been friendly.....but not like this!  Oh my, if we are in by her she is practically standing on us, rubbing, and just being loving. 

I will try to get some new pictures of her today..


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 6, 2011)

Annabelle - 152 days!













Avery - Due 4/26


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Chirpy (Apr 6, 2011)

Waiting... waiting... waiting...  (the theme song from Jeopardy plays in the background)





You're going to have to pave that path pretty soon or you will be walking through a trench!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 6, 2011)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> Waiting... waiting... waiting...  (the theme song from Jeopardy plays in the background)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  Exactly!  Pretty sure we have a very permanent path at this point.... 
Now I know what song I will be singing the rest of the day!


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 6, 2011)

How exciting. Any second now...


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like we will be waiting together. 

Malina is getting more vocal now and she has been doing the up and down thing all day I just wish she would get on with it lol


Good luck I will keep looking in to see if you have any news of babies, look forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 6, 2011)

Anything yet?


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 7, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Looks like we will be waiting together.
> 
> Malina is getting more vocal now and she has been doing the up and down thing all day I just wish she would get on with it lol
> 
> ...


Yes, I am following your thread too!  Nothing this morning here........hmmmmm, this is beginning to sound like a trend.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 7, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was up at 4 am with her cause I heard some grunting and uhh uhhhhh uhhhh and I noticed she was having trouble sleeping having to switch from one side to another, tucking her head in and arching her back. But still no mucus no other signs than that.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 7, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> DouglasPeeps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She sure sounds a lot like my girl!!!  I keep thinking....this is IT, then she just resumes her "normal behavior"   Is she a FF?  Mine is, so I really have nothing to compare to.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 7, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea she is a FF and thats what she is doing too. Now she is laying down up and down and staying in the same spot.


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 7, 2011)

It is frustrating I am going to be grey and all my hair is going to fall out before this  baby comes lol.....


----------



## Araylee (Apr 7, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> It is frustrating I am going to be grey and all my hair is going to fall out before this  baby comes lol.....


Poor you!! I hope she has three beautiful girls for putting you through this trouble!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 7, 2011)

Ohhh, it seems that we might have some progress!!!!!  
Annabelle has some discharge tonight!  Woohoo!!!! 

However, what this means is that *I* will probably not be getting much sleep tonight!  LOL!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 7, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> Ohhh, it seems that we might have some progress!!!!!
> Annabelle has some discharge tonight!  Woohoo!!!!
> 
> However, what this means is that *I* will probably not be getting much sleep tonight!  LOL!


Ok send some of those vibes this way lol......

Maybe when I go out she will have a surprise for me.

GOOOO Babies.........


----------



## wannacow (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Chirpy (Apr 8, 2011)

????????????????????????????????


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 8, 2011)

Nothing here still, she grunted and babbled at her belly and then went to sleep ......maybe braxton hick contractions can goats get that?


----------



## Araylee (Apr 8, 2011)

I bet you're going crazy!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 9, 2011)

if Peep hasnt I sure am soon lol we will be going crazy together.

I am done checking on her she better be screaming on the baby monitor soon.......


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 9, 2011)

Nothing here!     She seems perfectly content eating and chewing her cud.  Well, content as you can be with a HUGE belly!
We are not going to talk about the hours I have spent watching nothing  errr, watching my sweet goat.    
Maybe today is the day, yeah that's it!  Today, today!!    (slowly walks away from the computer to go back outside and watch the goat.....)


----------



## PattySh (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sure mine will go today too. Simply because I have a full day planned with cleaning the puppy nursery, grooming and  people coming to pick up a puppy going home. Then planning on digging out the  winter mess in the chicken/turkey/quinea coop and adding some fencing to their pen. Yucky but necessary. Poultry coop is right off the barn so at least I'll be in the goat area. Yesterday I fixed fences, pruned all the blueberry bushes, 3 apple trees, lilacs, and cleaned up the strawberry bed all on the front side of the property away from the barn. Thought for sure ignoring them for several  hours I'd go in and find kids, no such luck.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 10, 2011)

anything yet ?


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing here yet!  Of course, I am thinking that we are a couple of days off on her breeding date or she didn't take until the next heat cycle.  However, this morning her udder was significantly larger.  Would it be correct to say that it is filling?  Also, we noticed that it appears that babies have dropped...  Here are some pictures from today.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 11, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> Nothing here yet!  Of course, I am thinking that we are a couple of days off on her breeding date or she didn't take until the next heat cycle.  However, this morning her udder was significantly larger.  Would it be correct to say that it is filling?  Also, we noticed that it appears that babies have dropped...  Here are some pictures from today.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/511_411.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/511_411c.jpg


That is how Malina has been looking now for over a week I know there is a baby in there cause I can feel them moving and even saw one do a complete flip inside her.

Your doe looks so pretty.
I bet she will be glad to get those things out of her


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 11, 2011)

Same here Stormy...baby or babies are very active.  We feel and see them moving.  So, we will continue to wait.......... 

Thank you!  We love her coloring and are so excited to see the coloring on her baby or babies!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 11, 2011)

She looks close, definately dropped into place and ready to roll.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 11, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> She looks close, definately dropped into place and ready to roll.


  I can't wait to see babies!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 11, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> PattySh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAME HERE!!!!


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been ignoring Malina and only seeing her at feeding time she comes and pokes her nose over the baby gate at the front door and maaaaa's.
We have been taking her back to the field for her to munch on shrubs and leaving her there most the day now she is laying on my front porch she wants to come in the house but I won't let her. 

We had to put the baby gate up cause she kept coming in the house and 2 days ago she got in and my youngest son was watching cartoons and eating his breakfast Malina came in and ate his egg.

I didnt even know goats liked egg or could have egg.

She is just being totally weird....


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 11, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> I have been ignoring Malina and only seeing her at feeding time she comes and pokes her nose over the baby gate at the front door and maaaaa's.
> We have been taking her back to the field for her to munch on shrubs and leaving her there most the day now she is laying on my front porch she wants to come in the house but I won't let her.
> 
> We had to put the baby gate up cause she kept coming in the house and 2 days ago she got in and my youngest son was watching cartoons and eating his breakfast Malina came in and ate his egg.
> ...


Goats are not supposed to have any animal products.... keep an eye on her for any potential rumen issues... hopefully she did not get too much of the egg.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 11, 2011)

Ligament seems to be mostly gone on one side and VERY soft (almost gone) on the other.  The one side just feels like mush!!!   

I better put on some coffee, it might be a long night......or maybe not!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> We had to put the baby gate up cause she kept coming in the house and 2 days ago she got in and my youngest son was watching cartoons and eating his breakfast Malina came in and ate his egg.
> 
> I didnt even know goats liked egg or could have egg.
> 
> She is just being totally weird....


  Fried or scrambled??


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 12, 2011)

Today was finally the day......today is day 158!!!  LOL!!!  Annabelle had 1 big buckling!  He is adorable.  He was 8 lbs 3 ozs!  


Meet Buckley!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 12, 2011)

AWW!!!  What a handsome boy he is!  Congratulations!!!  Way to go Annabelle!!!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Chirpy (Apr 12, 2011)

Way to go Annabelle!!   He is really a cutie... love his color and markings.

So, what happened to my phone call...  you asleep after a long night?


----------



## PattySh (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow he was worth the wait. He's adorable! Congrats.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Apr 12, 2011)

What a precious boy.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 12, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was boiled mashed eggs with a bit of peprika and some black pepper lol she even ate his wheat toast lol


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 12, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> Today was finally the day......today is day 158!!!  LOL!!!  Annabelle had 1 big buckling!  He is adorable.  He was 8 lbs 3 ozs!
> 
> 
> Meet Buckley!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/511_412g.jpg


That is a very beautiful baby   congrats Peeps 

No fair lol I want mine now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 12, 2011)

..............


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 12, 2011)

Awww, congrats! He is SO handsome!


----------



## Araylee (Apr 12, 2011)

YAY!! What a handsome boy! Congrats!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 12, 2011)

You never said what time he was born.......?


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## wannacow (Apr 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!!    He looks like my doeling Frosty!  Look out.  If he's anything like her, you're going to have your hands full.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 13, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> You never said what time he was born.......?


Oops!!!  He was born Tuesday - 4/12 at about 8:30 in the morning. Mama did a great job!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 13, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> DouglasPeeps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  We love him!  
Go Malina GO!  Can't wait to see your baby or babies!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 13, 2011)

I think she is going to wait for the full moon on the 17th


----------



## mossyStone (Apr 13, 2011)

aww he is sooo pretty CONGRATS!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 13, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> I think she is going to wait for the full moon on the 17th


I'm thinking my Cali is also... her udder is really taking off now... just waiting for her ligs to soften up ^_^


----------



## kasey08 (Apr 16, 2011)

Aww Congrads!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 16, 2011)

Editing to say that this question is to Livinwright Farm
I just posted and didnt even think about who I was responding to ( Sorry I got goat brains tonight ).
Do you have a back side photo of her recently?

I would love to see how she is progressing.

Good luck!


----------



## peachick (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty baby...  and I love the name  
(I have a Buckley)
Do you sing him Jeff Buckley's Hallelujah song too?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 17, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Editing to say that this question is to Livinwright Farm
> I just posted and didnt even think about who I was responding to ( Sorry I got goat brains tonight ).
> Do you have a back side photo of her recently?
> 
> ...


I just posted up some new pics on the ~Livinwright Farm's Kidding Thread~ ... She may not go today... :/ but thank goodness she only has another week or two in which to kid... or I would be going completely bonkers.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 26, 2011)

Well our little "Buckley" is 2 weeks old today!  He is such a sweetie!  We weighed him today and he is almost 15 1/2 lbs!!!!!  I can't believe he has almost doubled his birth weight in just 2 weeks!!!  






His Mama, Annabelle, is doing amazing!  She has been perfect on the milking stand.  We worked with her weekly on the stand since we got her and daily the last 2 weeks before she kidded.  She has been milking 4.5 to 5 lbs per day on average.  We are very happy with her production as a FF.  I will try to get an updated picture of her this evening at milking time. 





Avery is due this week and is looking quite round!  Her udder is growing and her ligs are still there but are starting to soften.  Here is a picture of her today!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Apr 26, 2011)

THe ears just keep going on that boy!  

Sounds like great milking for a FF!  

Looking forward to new baby pics!


----------



## wannacow (Apr 26, 2011)

Buckley is adorable!!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you!!!!  We are certainly enjoying him!  


*I added a new picture of Annabelle's udder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 26, 2011)

What a doll! Just love those ears!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 29, 2011)

Avery is getting close!!!!  Her udder size has doubled since yesterday!  I am thinking we might have more kids by this weekend!!!    THINKING PINK!!!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 29, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> Avery is getting close!!!!  Her udder size has doubled since yesterday!  I am thinking we might have more kids by this weekend!!!    THINKING PINK!!!!!!


  C'mon *DOELINGS!!!!*


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 29, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> DouglasPeeps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!!!!  Oh, I sure hope we get a doeling!!   Can't wait!!!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 30, 2011)

Avery had a buckling!!!  He was already born when we went out to the barn this morning!  She just passed her placenta, so a single buckling it is!  He weighed in at 7 lbs 6 ozs.  

Meet Blaze!


----------



## wannacow (Apr 30, 2011)

He's so cute.    Congrats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on your first kidding being an uneventful one!   He's a cutie.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe! He's adorable!


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow he is leggy! Congrats! Looks like Avery too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 30, 2011)

Very flashy!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 30, 2011)

I couldn't resist....so here are a couple more pictures!!!!  I love this first one of Blaze!  He is a great looking buck....if I do say so myself!  LOL!  Also the second picture is of Blaze and Buckley (he is now 2 1/2 weeks old).  I can't believe how quickly Buckley has grown!!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 30, 2011)

That Blaze is fantastic!!  I think he is sooo beautiful.

Congratulations for having such a beautiful goat.

DonnaBelle


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooooh, what a pretty boy! Congrats!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the Dobie back end on Blaze!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n (May 3, 2011)

How cute, he is very handsome


----------



## Chirpy (May 4, 2011)

They sure are cute!  Even if they are boys...


----------



## DouglasPeeps (May 4, 2011)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> They sure are cute!  Even if they are boys...


  LOL!


----------

